# Laptop für Anfänger.



## waldy (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo, 
eine Frage, 
hat jemand alte Laptop zu verkaufen (z.B. 500 , 256 MB) mit adapter für CPU 300 ?
Und was würde es kostet?
gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (17 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

und hat keiner für mich eine Laptop mit Adapter zum günstiger Angebot?

gruß waldy


----------



## seeba (17 Januar 2006)

Du musst bedenken, dass die meisten Notebook, welche für Automatisierungsprogrammierung genutzt werden, nach 2-3 Jahren total ausgelutscht sind, weil sie eben dauernd, hart und in rauhen Umgebungen beansprucht werden. Zumindest unsere kann man nach spätestens 3 Jahren wegschmeißen.


----------



## waldy (17 Januar 2006)

Hi Seeba,
das ist klar für mich.
Und deswegen ich suche Möglichst eine günstiger Laptop, damit könnte ich noch zwei-drei Proekte realisieren und dann kann ich schon mir noch was besseres kaufen.

Aber erst brauche ich was günstiger.

gruß waldy


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Januar 2006)

Was stellst du dir denn vor was du ausgeben musst ???


----------



## waldy (18 Januar 2006)

Hi, das ist wirklich Gute Frage,
ich habe noch nie so was gekauft, und deswegen ich weiss nicht, was kostet als Gebrauchte die Sache.
Kann man z.B. die Preisse nennen ( ich brauche in Pinzip ganz einfachste Laptop, da wird nur S7 5.1 v und Logo abgespielt) und ich sage ob in meine Geldbeutel so viel Geld  drin sind 

gruß waldy


----------



## Lars Weiß (18 Januar 2006)

Ich weiss nicht was man in ebay für einen PC-Adapter zahlt, hier im Forum gabs mal was für 120€, der Preis war ok, als Richtpreis würd ich auch so zwischen 120-150 Taler rechnen.

Für ein Notebook kann ich dir nur den Tipp geben nach einem Dell C610 in ebay ausschau zu halten, das macht dann auch noch ein paar mehr Projekte mit - So für 300€.

Wenns ganz billig sein soll nimmst du halt kein Notebook sondern du schraubst dir einen kleinen PC zusammen den du rumschleppen kannst, da kannst du dann eine ISA MPI Karte stecken, die gibts auch manchmal für ein paar euros zu ersteigern ...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

@Waldy
Du kannst auch ein Compaq Armada M700 nehmen, die sind sehr gut verarbeitet und haben eine RS232.

---------
Well, nothing beats german engineer's english. (frei nach Sir D. Lindsay)


----------



## waldy (25 Januar 2006)

Hi, na ja, 
Momental habe ich nichts gefunden.
Was ist dann mit Röhr-Computer.
Nach ein paar Jahre Forschung, Röhr-PC mussen schon zimlich Günstig sein.
Die Frage, welche Akku passt am Besten für meine Pc-Röhr -Laptop ?

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (30 Januar 2006)

Hi,
eine Frage, 
falls ich finde bei Ebay nichts Richtiges für mich, kann man hier  eine Gute Ding bis 600 eur  finden?

waldy


----------

